# Winter time gator trout



## m_zinsmeyer (Nov 5, 2019)

So I feel like with anything you have to be a student of the sport. My question is what do you look for to find big trout during and between cold patches. I know you need mud and shell. But what are other tips or things you all look for when locating and catching big trout? I am a guide as well so I am not looking for spots or anything like that just interested to know what others are doing to find gators.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Check out the troutsupport.com trophy trout video.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

+1 on Troutsupport.com. Reach out to Tobin and tell him what you're wanting to do. He has multiple options.


----------



## Aquillin87 (Aug 8, 2017)

Mullet activity and I’ll fish sand in the warming periods sand warms faster than mud and mud after a hard front before warming period if that makes sense


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Negative.
Light colored bottom reflects the heat just like a colored ice chest or boat floor would stay cooler. Dark colored bottom absorbs the heat and gets warm just like a dark colored boat floor or dark clothing.


----------



## m_zinsmeyer (Nov 5, 2019)

Yes I have purchased the videos and I communicate with Tobin quite a bit. Just picking brains. Always trying to learn.


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Yes a softer bottom will
Absorb the heat while sand reflects . How ever shallow water adjacent to drains with softer bottom and deep water access , depending on if the northern blows all the water out . Here before to long a front will show up and blow the water out and it will not come back with the north wind blowing more times than not. This weekend will be a perfect time to see a big change. The first big freeze coming in plus weather back in the 60s by Friday and Saturday! Coming off of a full moon. Should be a great opportunity to catch a big one


----------



## Tony Nick (Nov 10, 2019)

I have caught gators fishing both sides of a color change.
Both on top waters and swimming plastics. The large trout hide in the murky water looking for bait in the more clear water.
The edge of reefs will hold large trout as well.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



m_zinsmeyer said:


> Yes I have purchased the videos and I communicate with Tobin quite a bit. Just picking brains. Always trying to learn.


there is no substitute for decades on the water learning and sponging up knowledge. fishing with dozens of guides and excellent fishermen over time is key. might want to hire a guide to get you off in the right direction. learning to fish is something that takes years, not an overnight deal. keep in mind every location you fish, has a certain way to fish, and approach it. this can only be learned by experience or someone telling you how to for that specific location. if you miss the spot by 20/30 yards, might as well be at home, however move over a few yards and shazzzam, big fish on. :texasflag


----------

